# CoH Deutsche oder Alliierte ?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte mal hören, welche Fraktion ihr bei Company of Heroes am liebsten befehligt (Panzerelite oder die brit. Armee lasse ich außen vor).

Also ich spiele gerne die Deutschen, da ich mich immer eher auf Panzer als auf Infanterie spezialisiere.
Aber natürlich hat jede Fraktion ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Ich bin auf das Erbebnis gespannt.


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich immer die Achsenmächte da die Allies mit ihren Papppanzer nichts bringen. Ne finde die Deutschen für mich ideal im Spiel da die schwereren Panzer ab Pzkw 5 mehr reinhauen.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Genau das hat mich auch überzeugt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

[X] _das kommt drauf an (wenn ja worauf?)

_Eigentlich spiele ich immer die Deutschen, bloß manchmal möchte ich auch mal bei den Überseelern leveln_ 
_


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiels aber lieber mit Mods wo es realistischer angepasst wurde, kann doch nicht sein das ein Tommykocher es mit einem Pzkw VI Tiger aufnehmen kann. Und sogut war der M26 Pershing in Wirklichkeit auch nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Poste mal ein Link zu sonem Mod


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann Blitzkrieg und Heeresgruppe Nord empfehlen.

[OPEN BETA]"BLITZKRIEG MOD" V1.6.0.2 (Update 26. Okt 09)

[FINAL] Heeresgruppe Nord Mod 2.11 (Update 21.08.2009) RELEASE


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Funzt die Hereesegruppe den unter 2.601 ?


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Müßte da die 2.601 keine Aufwendigen Änderungen vorgenommen hat.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann man die auch wieder deinstallieren? Ich hätte nämlich kein Bock, alles wieder neu zu installieren ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Wie "installiert" man den überhaupt ? 

@ Dominator : Ändere das mal in Achsenmächte


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja kann man. Blitzkrieg hat einen eigenen Installer bei Heeresgruppe Nord muß man die heruntergeladenen Datein in Coh Hauptordner schmeißen. Dann eine Verknüpfung der relicoh.exe erstellen. Bei Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung muß bei Ziel hinter relicoh.exe * -mod HeeresgruppeNord -dev *eingefügt werden das es dann so aussieht *RelicCOH.exe" -mod HeeresgruppeNord -dev   * .


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube man kann die Umfrage nicht nachträglich bearbeiten oder?
Damit könnte man ja das Ergebnis verfälschen.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2009)

bin ja eigentlich immer für die guten, also allis.. aber die deutschen haben so tolle panthers.. die panzer hauen rein..


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Besonders der tolle Jagdpanther, Jagdtiger und Kt.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2009)

[X] _das kommt drauf an (wenn ja worauf?)_

Wenn ich Verteidiger Spielen will, dann wähle ich die Deutschen. Wenn ich lieber einen Angriffskrieg "spielen" will, dann die Allierten, da ich finde, dass die Fraktionen genau auf die eben genannten Versionen abgestimmt sind.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

@ boss3D : find ich i-wie genau andersherum


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Er hat schon recht da die Allies auf schnellere Produktion und Übermacht ausgelegt sind, sind sie für einen Angriffskrieg bessere geeignet.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Er hat schon recht da die Allies auf schnellere Produktion und Übermacht ausgelegt sind, sind sie für einen Angriffskrieg bessere geeignet.


Genau. Geringere Kosten und schnellere Fertigung bei vielen Einheiten, lassen bei den Allierten schnell große Truppen zusammenkommen, während die Deutschen noch fleißig für ihre teuren Panzer sparen müssen. 

Dafür halten Tiger und Co. deutlich mehr aus und die Deutschen müssen nicht ständig für Panzer-Nachschub sorgen = bessere Verteidiger.

Stell dir mal vor, du musst mit ein paar Shermans ein US-Lager gegen die schweren Panther und Tiger verteidigen. Außerdem, was nutzen einem verteidiger Fallschirmspringer? Die sind eindeutig zum Angriff gedacht. Die Allierten kannst du in CoH als Verteidiger vergessen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hallihalli92 (31. Oktober 2009)

[X] das kommt drauf an (wenn ja worauf?)

Immer die Fraktion für die in der Lobby/Ranked Gegner da sind.


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dafür halten Tiger und Co. deutlich mehr aus und die Deutschen müssen nicht ständig für Panzer-Nachschub sorgen = bessere Verteidiger.


Die Deutschen schweren Panzer hießen ja nicht um sonst Fahrende Bunker. Mit Tommykochern im Lategame eine Basis verteidigen? Dann gute Nacht.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Also das passt ja vllt. nicht hundertprozentig hier rein, aber ich muss es unbedingt mal loswerden:

 Der Heeresgruppe Nord Mod ist der Hammer! 

Am Anfang hab ich gedacht, ich würde da nie durchblicken -> so viele Einheite usw.
Aber die zehnminütige Downloadzeit hat sich echt gelohnt.

Danke für den LinkOpheliac


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner und Kumpane bei CoH () nur anschließen 
Echt super Mod


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich denke, dass er online um ein vielfaches schwerer ist, als das Originalspiel.
Wir haben erstmal miteinander gegen Bots gezockt, um die Waffen anzugucken usw.

Da war es natürlich viel zu leicht (tjaaa die Bots  )


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Bitte, Bitte gern geschehen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Durch diese riesige Auswahl an Einheiten kann man eifach nur durchrushen.

Aber ich glaube gegen schwere bots sähe das anderes aus


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Spätestens wenn der Jagdpanther oder Jagdtiger auf dem Feld ist hat es der Gegner nicht leichter.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (1. November 2009)

Aber was ich bei CoH allgemein ein bisschen stören finde ist, dass der Spieler mit der mächtigsten Artillerie auch der mächtigste Spieler auf dem Schlachtfeld ist.
Da nützt einem auch der Königstiger nichts, wenn der Gegner ununterbrochen seine Haubitzen abfeuert o.ä.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. November 2009)

Da das die Bots aber nie machen, gewinnen wir ja immer


----------



## Opheliac (1. November 2009)

Mußt se halt so schnell wie möglich ausfindig machen und dagegen vorgehen und immer in Bewegung bleiben so gibst du kein lohnendes Ziel ab. Und die Sd.Kfz. 251 mit Wurfrahmen 40(Stuka zu Fuß) sind da auch ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

[x] die Deutschen


----------



## ThoR65 (2. November 2009)

[x] Alliierte, speziell Briten. Meine Mates und ich bilden meistens ein Team aus 2x Briten und 2x Amis. Dabei entscheiden wir, je nach Gegner (wieviel PE oder WM), welche Techtrees wir nehmen. Die Mischung aus Angriff und Verteidigung muss dabei immer stimmen. Für mich ist die Britenarty ein schönes "Multiwerkzeug", das bei Angriff den "Weg ebnet" und bei Verteidigung den gegnerischen Nachschub "klein hält". 
Zum KT: 3 Airborntrupps mit PF, immer schön umkreisen, ratzefatz is er weg.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (2. November 2009)

Hört sich nach ner guten Taktik an. Bei uns ist es da eher noch nicht so weit (jeder mal auf gut Glück ).


----------



## Opheliac (2. November 2009)

Mag sein aber man schickt einen Kt nie alleine ins Feld. Mindestens 2Panther/Pzkw 4 und Infantrie als Unterstützung muss sein.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (2. November 2009)

Das war jetzt auch eher ein bisschen ironisch gemeint,  wenn du verstehst, was ich meine ^^


----------



## ThoR65 (2. November 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Mag sein aber man schickt einen Kt nie alleine ins Feld. Mindestens 2Panther/Pzkw 4 und Infantrie als Unterstützung muss sein.


 
Das erzähl mal den Spielern, die ihren KT rufen und ohne Begleitschutz über die ganze Map jagen. Und wenn man dann noch per Chat ließt (weil gesendet an "alle" anstatt nur ans "Team"): "mein KT ist unterwegs zur Gegnerbase" gefolgt von "da will ich aufräumen", sorry...... aber da schafft der KT nicht mal die halbe Map. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. November 2009)

Wie kann man eigentlich "an alle" eine Nachricht schreiben ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Opheliac (2. November 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Das erzähl mal den Spielern, die ihren KT rufen und ohne Begleitschutz über die ganze Map jagen. Und wenn man dann noch per Chat ließt (weil gesendet an "alle" anstatt nur ans "Team"): "mein KT ist unterwegs zur Gegnerbase" gefolgt von "da will ich aufräumen", sorry...... aber da schafft der KT nicht mal die halbe Map.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



Das ist dann aber schon Dummheit. Verliere selten mal den Kt aber alleine schick ich den nie los. Das gleiche beim Jt und Jp.


----------



## Nobbis (4. November 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich "an alle" eine Nachricht schreiben ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Shift + Enter


----------



## Oberboss (19. Dezember 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber schon Dummheit. Verliere selten mal den Kt aber alleine schick ich den nie los. Das gleiche beim Jt und Jp.




In welcher Mod kriegt man den einen Jagdtiger her. Wüsste ich schon gerne, kenn nur so Mods, wo ein Jagdpanther einfach als Tiger durchgeht, aber auf deinem einen Bild war schon ein Jagdtiger zu sehen.
Noch was: Ist die Eastern Front Mod jetzt eigentlich endlich mal raus?


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube der Heeresgruppe Nord-Mod


----------



## Cr@zed^ (19. Dezember 2009)

[X] Deutsche - zumeist PE. ist imho die schwerste Fraktion.


----------



## Opheliac (20. Dezember 2009)

Oberboss schrieb:


> In welcher Mod kriegt man den einen Jagdtiger her. Wüsste ich schon gerne, kenn nur so Mods, wo ein Jagdpanther einfach als Tiger durchgeht, aber auf deinem einen Bild war schon ein Jagdtiger zu sehen.
> Noch was: Ist die Eastern Front Mod jetzt eigentlich endlich mal raus?



Eastern Front dauert noch ein Weilchen. Hier nachzulesen:[CLOSED BETA] "Eastern Front" (Update 20.10.2009)

Einfach mal durchblättern sind ein paar gute Mods dabei: Mods


----------



## Floletni (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele mal Allies mal Deutsche. Meistens aber die Deutschen.

Noch ein guter Mod ist der Blitzkrieg Mod. Es macht einfach nur Spass da Blitzkriegdoktrin zu spielen. Die Stoßtrupps sind eifnach herlich. So stelle ich mir nen ordentlichen Blitzkrieg vor. SdKfz. 251 mit Inf (gutargerüstet) und billige Panzer IV


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

[x] Die Deutschen. Die Panzer stimmen einfach.


----------



## Otep (1. März 2010)

[X] Deutsche


Panzerelite RuleZ


----------



## mephimephi (1. März 2010)

[x] die Deutschen 

gefallen mir am besten


----------



## worldoflol (2. März 2010)

hmm finde is eigentlich sehr ausgewogen, beide Seiten haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen und deshalb macht es immer mehr Spaß mal  zu wechseln


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (3. März 2010)

Ja genau, man muss nur wissen, wie man sich die Vorteile der einzelnen Fraktionen zu Nutze macht und die Nachteile umgeht bzw. aussbessert, z.B. durch die richtige Doktrin-Wahl.


----------



## Potman (11. März 2010)

[x] Deutsche 

Haben einfach die schöneren Panzer


----------

